
You can't trust Mac finder photo preview - abridgett
https://www.smop.co.uk/2019/10/mac-finder-preview-quality/
======
mceachen
This is most likely due to Finder initially showing the embedded preview image
in the original image, and then switching to a resized version of the
original.

It's much (much) faster to show the smaller 4MP preview than resizing the 25MP
(or whatever) JPG or raw image.

